# Smaller Shop Drum Sander



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

My biggest compliant is the difficulty when changing the sandpaper & trying to get in the clamps!


----------



## GersCustomWoodworks (Feb 18, 2016)

Are you trimming the points back? I've noticed that even if I don't have them trimmed back all the way it is hard to get them to go where they need to. Even by an 1/8" made a difference.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

how high of a grit are you using when sanding production parts? any burning? I've been contemplating this sander for a while since its really the only lower priced option out there.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeff - yes I do trim the points back. I kept the original so I had a template. Biggest problem is getting the back end put in… it is very difficult for me the get at the "lever" & get the pin in too.


----------



## GersCustomWoodworks (Feb 18, 2016)

I should have put that in there. I do normally only run pine though for production and I run 80 grit. (Im doing mostly rustic stuff) I did run surfaced cherry through on 80 with no issues. But not having paper for the drum I couldn't take it down any further. I think the key is not trying to take to much at a time, and keeping the paper clean.


----------



## GersCustomWoodworks (Feb 18, 2016)

When you kept the original paper was it wider then your replacment. I noticed that right away. The original paper was wider then even the manual says to use. 3" if I remember right. Not sure what that's about. But I had to account for that when using as a pattern the first time. I don't have any trouble with just the clamp and pin though.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

You are right about keeping the paper clean. Softwoods will load up the drum and create burns in your work. When you work with hardwoods you can go longer between cleanings.. The finer the grit, the worse the build up of dust and pitch.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you tried it without the support arm on the side opposite to the motor, or if not, does it seem sturdy enough to run open ended? I know that when harbor freight originally sold this model it was a 10/20 machine and the support arm was added later.


----------



## GersCustomWoodworks (Feb 18, 2016)

I haven't tried it. I've read good and bad results from it though. I have seen slight movement when forgetting to tighten the knob on the support. I would say results would depend on the wood and how much material was trying to be removed.


----------

